# When Turtles Attack



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The wife & I got to a spot on the GMR I've looked at for a couple years in hopes of doing some cattin. We ended up getting :S . Had lot sof action, but I'm pretty sure it was all turtles. These turtles were hitting much harder than what I've experienced in the past, but still were not enough to get theirself hooked on the circle hook. Frozen Cut Sahd & live Goldfish were the bait. Has anyone had much success hooking turles on circle hooks? We got to the spot around 6PM and got back to the Jeep at around 8PM. It was a nice couple hours w/ the wife (the 3 kids were @ my dads!) I walked around & saw probally 30 carp close to the banks in the shallow water. Are they still spawning?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Might have been gar Mellon Head............ I usually have alot of luck hookin turtles on circle hooks...  DA KING !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, your 3rd pick, looks like a bend in the distance???? If so have you fished up there?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

It is actually an area where the GMR splits. There are lots of log jams & the such, but the area where the jams are is only 10 foot or so wide.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'de be up that way fishing, ususally some deep water on the down river side of an island.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

hey mellon you gunna take me and T-MAN out to this spot?...when we going to do some fishing?!?!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Corey, I need to talk to you & Travis both. I'm hoping to be fishing on Fri, heck I'd even like to be doing it tonight. ONe of you guys call me ASAP, I hope you or Travis will be on line now that schools over. -HA, HA, HA !


----------

